# Red Eyed Tree Frogs - Do they smell?



## kiawill (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi guys 

I'm looking to get a set up but for my bedroom, do they smell? Is the tank noisey if you have a mist machine in there?


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

There not a good starter frog....


----------



## kiawill (Feb 5, 2017)

Ex0tic said:


> There not a good starter frog....


Ok, didn't answer my question but I already have an African Dwarf frog. But in my opinion they are low maintence


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

A full aquatic frog is nothing like caring for a RETF, A Whites tree frog or a Couple of milk frogs are a easier and option the Milks can be as pretty as the RETFs OMI


----------



## kiawill (Feb 5, 2017)

Ex0tic said:


> A full aquatic frog is nothing like caring for a RETF, A Whites tree frog or a Couple of milk frogs are a easier and option the Milks can be as pretty as the RETFs OMI


Ok, but I want a red eyed tree frog....


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

You may want one but there not a good 'arboreal' frog as I've stated, as if not kept correctly can die rather easily just like Dart frogs... 



it won't smell if you do a bio-active as none of mine do when there bio...



The mister isn't on constantly but makes a quite sound when on but are unnecessary unless you're away more than 3-4 days at a time very often. 


As I started at the start there not a good starter frog you 'want' one but its the frogs welfare over what you want if you feel like you are ready 100% to care for one.. do it.


----------



## ElliotCha7 (Mar 30, 2017)

kiawill said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking to get a set up but for my bedroom, do they smell? Is the tank noisey if you have a mist machine in there?


I had a red eye tree frog and no they do not smell as long as you keep the tank clean. I used to clean my tank around every 1-2 months. Change their water daily or use a filter.

As for the mist machine - - - to create water droplets I took water bottles and attached plastic T valves to them so that I can set at what rate I want water to flow from the bottles. The easiest method by far though is to just mist the tank with water in a spray bottle. I also have a humidifier in which case you don't need to mist the tank since the humidifier gives small droplets of water when fogging up the tank. I purchased a regular cool water humidifier from a pharmacy on clearance. I then attached a hose to it to put directly into the frog tank. This is better because it cost less (even without the clearance price) and holds more water and fogs better than the reptile mist machines.


----------



## frogmatt (Jan 17, 2017)

no they don't smell


----------



## frogmatt (Jan 17, 2017)

it depends which mister, mistking are very quiet


----------



## 123Crebzter456 (Mar 4, 2017)

Red eyed tree frogs are very easy to care for! Why does everyone think they are not! All they need is decent uv and high humidity and they thrive!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exolotl (Nov 16, 2014)

No they don't smell, but if you've only owned AFD I would not go for an RETF. When had mine, they were quite sensitive to humidity and lighting and almost every variable there can be. I would consider them an intermediate species of _tree_ frog. Not just frog because your current ones are vastly different. I would strongly recommend a Whites tree frog, although they do not have the stunning looks of an RETF, they are hugely more forgiving then the RETFs and, having owned both, I had much more fun and found that the Whites were far more rewarding. I understand that you want an RETF, but the fact that you ask if they smell, gives signals to more advanced keepers that you are not too familiar with tree frogs, in which case, a more forgiving species would most probably be more suitable.


----------

